# Cami and Hunny's Blog



## jupiterannette (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I dont know if any of ya remember me from january we had a little scare when my dwarf got preg from one of my foster boys.... LOL

well all things are well now, hunny bunny has been spayed, and is even more lovable now.!

and yester day after a year of searching, i went back to the far i had gotten my blue american doe at 2 years ago.... Ginger past away due to the ecoli spinach last winter...

and.. DON DA DA DON! 

I brought home chamomile, AKA "Cami"

she is a light greay flemish, and weighs about 13-14 lbs, she was gonna be meat, just like ginger, and has never been held and loved on, jsut grabed by the ears and tossed here and there.

She is sooooooo sweet!


the only pic i have of her right now is one of her after her tubby yesterday. so she is a bit wet..

she was so covered in poo, and icky stuff i had to scrub her with a little baby shampoo.

naturally nothing can go perfect for me, and i think because she was in with a male...

yup... probably! My luck! i hope not but we will see.

you were all so helpfull before, and i jsut wanted to let you know that i have found love again!

i have some one to cuddle with when i sleep in on saterday mornings! 

this is a pic of gingy and one of cami... sort of to




geather


----------



## Celestial Wind (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow your Cami is beautiful! and sorry to here about your loss of Ginger

I got to meet my first Flemish Giant &French Lopon Saturday and I totally fell in love with them....but unfortunitly I do not have the room for such a big pen cause I would want atleast 5ft x 5ft for one bunny.


----------



## JimD (Sep 10, 2007)

HI !!:wave:

Welcome back!!!!

Congrats on finding Cami....she's beautiful.

~Jim


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 10, 2007)

she is in a pen about 5.5 by 6 ish.... and she has the biggest litterbox i could find, and i think it is too small...

i think im gonna cut downa rubbermade tub!

after jsut 2 days off the farm and into the home.. she is using the litterbox! i thought it would take at least a week! but i jsut wiped up the pee and put the papertowel in the litterbox, and all the stray poos... and no accedents scince yesterday morning!

she wont drink out of the water bottle... only the bowl.. im not gonna fight her, i was reading somewhere that the bigger buns drink sooo much that they have a hard time getting enough out of the bottles. I used to use lg dog bottles with ginger, but i think im just gonna stick to the bowl with her! she ate half a bag of hay, about a cup of pellets, and a handfull of bun salad yesterday!

so i guess she is doin ok!


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 12, 2007)

so I decided to post some more pics of cami now that she is dry and fluffy and clean.

she has settles into her new home nicely. vet checked, clear..... dont know if she is prego if she is it is only a week.

sooooo, if there is any one on here that is familiar with the bigger buns, do you think her little box witht he mats is ok for a nest? should i build a box?


----------



## EiuGirl316 (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome! Cami is a beautiful "little" bun!!!


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks!

we went to the vet today for a check up, and her sore hawks (sp?) are healling well.
grahm stain is good. ear culture is good. teeth are great! fur and skin is perfect, and eyes and nose are clear......

she has little peanut (in the shell) sized lumps in her belly, she said they are the baby bunnys! Im sooo excited!!!! 

im dredding finding homes for all these buns, but welcoming them with open arms..

how do i get myself into these things!

the vet was very pleased to see she is in such good health and being taken car of soo well!

Yeah cami!


----------



## sarahsop (Sep 14, 2007)

ooh she is adorable!



Welcome home chick! I am sure you will find all the help you need!

Shame I live so far away or I would definatly have one of your babies! :inlove:Their mummy is soooo cute!



More pics please



sarah x


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 15, 2007)

this is the cami cam, i have it set up int he bedroom where she is so from my office whil im working i can keep and eye on her!

i hope to get it online so any one can see her and her soon to be babies....







she loves the tile floor, nice and cool... she pushed her bed away fromthe walla so she could lay against the wall and be ont he cool tile,


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 15, 2007)

so i think they like each other? a bit of a size diff! LOL






sniff sniff






I think i love you!!!






when cami ploped hunny was half under her but she didnt seem to mind!
LOL


----------



## lemonaxis (Sep 15, 2007)

I just love the pic with Cami almost sitting on bunny!! Too cute, so maternal:biggrin2:
I have two buns, Jazz and BK, check them out under my blog...

very pleased to meet you


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 16, 2007)

I am about an hour and a half drive to the center of Belin. Let me know when the babies are bornmaybe I can help find homes.


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 16, 2007)

thank you sooo much, i jsut dont want people trying to feed them to snakes and well people eating them.... that was her original destiny, breed once then ... GULP....

this is a pic of her in her new cage... it is a little dark sorry!










She escaped from this so its back to the pen!!!!

Here is the link to her live feed camera!

http://hunnycam.ourlinksys.com:1024

it only works in explorer for some reason!

just click view video


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 17, 2007)

Could a moderator move this thread to be in the bunny blogs? may be as Cami's Blog?

is that possible... it just not an intro any more LOL

Thanks


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 19, 2007)

There you go! It's a Bunny Blog, now!



Cami is adorable. I just wanted to post an answer to your question way back about her nest box, now that you are pretty sure she is pregnant. Her nest box needs to have sides all the way around that areshort enough for her to get in and out, but tall enough to keep the wriggly babies in. The nest box should only be 2" longer than Cami's body (in a rectangle shape) when she's sitting in it. Most nest boxes have 3 tall sides, a roof and a floor and the front panel has a side wall that is only 3-4" tall. Put a layer of shavings on the bottom, fill it to the brim with hay and punch a 'hole' into with your arm. She shouldn't get the nest box till day 28 in her pregnancy. 

Good Luck with her!


----------



## Haley (Sep 19, 2007)

Cami is beautiful! :inlove:


----------



## swanlake (Sep 19, 2007)

wow your buns are so cute! i love the pics of cami and hunny!


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks!

it jsut wasnt the same with out a big bun in the house...


also i wanted to share a buny website with yall...

this is where i get toys and toy ideas...

they have good stuff at reasonable prices..

http://www.bunnybunchboutique.com/

cami is getting all sorts of stuff.. 120$ ! yikes, i got carried away!

i have orded fromt hem before and i LOVE the "GARDEN TREATS" hunny likes it too! LOL

it smells sooo god, i onky gave her a little bit at a time, and she was always beggin for more! LOl

enjoy!


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 19, 2007)

oh yeah.. She was getting out of her pen and i was scared the babies would get stuck and thanks to all of your good advice i have captured the beast! LOL

i used the small mesh squares on the bottom so babies wont get out and then the grids on top so she cant jump out. it is 4X3 panels so almost 5 ft by 3.5 ft.

little small but for right now it has to work till i can get out and get more panles.. also once the babies are big enought to be moving around alot, they should be big enough i can extend the pen with the x pen.

here is a pic of the live feed , Cami is all stretched out relaxin'


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 19, 2007)

just figured i would post some more pics of camis house... hopefully this is the last time i have to change it!


i only close the pen when i leave the house, or am sleeping!

she is almost always open.
Relaxin'




open pen




closed pen




arial view


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 21, 2007)

So cami has started something enw today!

i use a little dust pan to scoop up stray poo int he morning, and she was freaking out and attacking it!

she does all her pee int he litter box, but some of the poos jsut dont make it!

and she is compleatly irate at me cleaning her pen!

is this protective prego bun behavior, or does she need an additude adgustment! LOLullhair:


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 27, 2007)

so miss cami cam, is loveing playing in her nest. i gave it to her yesterday, and so far so good she hasnt peed or pooed in it.

i pit 2 inches of shavings, and a handfull of straw in there, she seems to be more interested in eating the straw.... i dont think shes supposed to... grrrr..


she hasnt brought anything in yet but she is chewing her toys like crazy!

and she is eating ALOT like almost 2 cups of pellets and dried vegi, flower and green mix. plus a handfull or hey and about 2 cups of greens...

holy cow!

due date... tuesday oct 2nd ish!


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 27, 2007)

I rearanged my room and Doubled her pen size!


----------



## tamnjo (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow. Congrats on your new girl! And I absolutly LOVE your Nethie! Omg! I wish I lived nearyou! I would SO take one of thebabies! Let us know when the babies come, andkeep the pics coming! :brownbunny


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 28, 2007)

so i dont know if this is working for anyone.. Feed back?


my live cam.

http://hunnycam.ourlinksys.com:1024/

it only works in inter net explorer, to my knowledge and you have to allow cookies...

but you can watch cami!


and this is a cam in autralia i found, it updates avery 60 sec. there buns are sooo cute!

http://www.fuzzy-rabbit.com/webcam.htm


----------



## tamnjo (Sep 28, 2007)

I couldn't see! I'm bummed now.

Maybe try it again:brownbunny


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 28, 2007)

im sorry it is dark here now...

even with the light on int he room it is pretty hard to see.


----------



## binkies (Sep 28, 2007)

She is so beautiful! Thank you so much for rescuing her and taking such great care of her. I can't wait to see the babies! If you ever make a trip to VA, I would love to have one. I have always wanted a great big squishy wabbit.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 29, 2007)

*jupiterannette wrote: *


> so i dont know if this is working for anyone.. Feed back?


It's not working for me and I do use internet explorer. The page says it's done loading but it's blank...


----------



## tamnjo (Sep 29, 2007)

Same here, but a page shows up that says "Bad Gateway" and it takes forever to load. I'm ok though. Maybe try another link?:brownbunny


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 29, 2007)

there is only one link for it, i know i had to shut my firewall off to access it. like witht he live chat here.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 29, 2007)

So how are things going? 

THat pic of cami half onhoney is precious! LOL!


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 29, 2007)

well so far so good, i guess, the sneezing has almost disapeared.

but her litter box habbits are HORRIBLE!

she keeps peeing on my shoes! and pooing everywhere, she was doing so good ofr a while.

now she is just being a brat! LOL

her belly is definatly growing, and she has gained almost a pound since she came to me. her appitite is amazing, she eats everything she can get her paws on!

she is exploring more so that is good she is feeling more comfortable.

gonna try to get some more pics of her today. my camera is acting up... grrrr.


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 29, 2007)

ok here is a bunch of pics, of her and her house.





Makin a nest






Chillin out




Cami's House.. new and improved AGAIN! LOL






her in her Armor!! LOL






love this close up


----------



## tamnjo (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow. Shes gorgeous! Could you post some pics of Hunny?:brownbunny


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 29, 2007)

ok!
here are some pics of Hunny bunny, and her boy friend Bunz. He was a faster that i had for over a year, he is now happy with his mum again, and come to visit often.

these two are the ones that oopsed about a year ago they have sence both been altered.
The love buns




Mr bun Bunz




naping int he litter box!




Im sooooo perty!




big eyes!





I would have to say Hunny is the most social bun i have ever met, she loves all other buns, and "submits" to them instantly, to avoid conflect.! she is sucha snuggle bunny!

and a wicked daddies girl!


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 29, 2007)

Just thought i would show you hunnys cage. and her floped in her hey.. 











Look at the white belly, i jsut want to SQUISHY SQUISHY!!!!!!


----------



## tamnjo (Sep 29, 2007)

Awe. You know what? I'm thinking she should come home with me. Lol.

Wow, what a cute bun!:brownbunny


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 29, 2007)

as long as she has unlimited access to big piles of hay to sprawl in she is good.. oh and rose hip, there one of her favorite treats! LOL


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 30, 2007)

i just thought i would show you some pics of the other animals in the house, some are no longer with us.... but all are loved! and special! some in more ways hen one! LOL

Dini- hedghog, no longer with us





Finn- cameleon





sweet pea, and dusty- cockatiels
baby blue and angel (no longer with us)- parakeets





Sinbad- yellow naped amazon, eating spegetti!





Lumpy- Black velvet chinchilla





Jethro merle great dane





Franki quaker





Jazz-scarlet macaw
Astro- B&G Macaw





Oreo- lionheaded (no longer with us) Foster Bun,


----------



## tamnjo (Sep 30, 2007)

Awe. They are so cute! Your chinchilla looks sooooo soft! I used to have a hedgie name Hollie. We have two cats and two rabbits. I'm thinking about getting some Button Quail. Looks like you've got quite the family.:brownbunny


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 30, 2007)

*Oh wow! Your family is so beautiful! I love all the birds and Jethro. I have a hedgehog, too, her name is Rocky. *

*~Diana*


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 1, 2007)

ok so.....

cami hasnt even looked twice at the rubermaid bucket nest box... so... I built a box...

20 X 14 X 14 with a 5 inch front lip.

she is allready exploring!


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 2, 2007)

ok so no babies last night. we know it will be between today and thursday night.

the wait continues.

what do you think of the nest box?


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 2, 2007)

Sooooo ok....

I was just walking around getting dressed, and cami... Mounted my foot, and bit my leg. then she preceeded to run around me, senting me with her chin, i laid down with her, and she was binking all around me.. she was sooo happy!

does this mean, I am chosen? LOL


----------



## tamnjo (Oct 3, 2007)

She really loves you! She was doing the happy dance:bunnydance:

Wow. Love the nest box. Keep us posted:brownbunny


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 3, 2007)

no babies yet again last night...
so if she is preg, its going down tonight..

if nto ill be sad!


----------



## tamnjo (Oct 3, 2007)

From the last pic, it definatly looks like she is preg. Can you post the most recent pic you have? She will have her babies any day now.:brownbunny


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 3, 2007)

she has been "nesty" today!

not holding my breath!

LOL


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 3, 2007)

The new nestbox looks perfect. That will keep the babies in and safe while she is out. She looks very good. Do you have a recent weight on her? She looks like she's gained some since you got her. (Not just in the belly... her shoulders seem to have rounded out and her dewlap looks more pronounced.)

Some of my does get kinds vocal right before they kindle. Squeeks and grunts and all kinds of opinions and atttudes! LOL! They let me know!:big wink:


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for your help.
she has a bit of a tude but nothing too bad, other then spraying! GRRRR

she was 10.8 lbs on the 13th.
she is a tiny bit over 13lbs now. so she has gained 2.2 ish lbs.

and she is squishyer. and her dewlap is nice and full, and i cant count her ribs, and her shoulders are nice and round... her bum is squishy.... her belly like half way between her front and back legs is biigger and harder, but down in her pelvic regon betwen her thighs she is very skiny....


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 3, 2007)

so these are pics i took tonight.


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 3, 2007)

so... she is eating alot, and "shedding" all over her pen, chould this be ere "getting ready"? there is fur everywhere...

I THINK she has had a litter before, dont know this for sure..... could she be confused, or am i jsut being over protective???

ill go to bed and leave her alone!


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 4, 2007)

ok... she is whining. like a very faint dog whimper....
im scared.
she is eating like a pig as usual, and drinking a ton! she seemed to like the far side of the pen which is a bit more enclosed, so i moved her box tere, and she has been digging and fluffing in it alot...






im jsut nervous...

any ideas?? normal...???

blue giants said they get more vocal .. would that be more vocal.

I lay with her on the floro for about 2 hours a day,a nd she circles me and sents me and grooms me...

and today she is just hunched up oin the corner, whimpering quietly every so often. 






Im giver her space, and trying not to bug her but she seems miserable...

poor baby


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 4, 2007)

just thought i would give you all an update.

cami has been full of pee and vinigar today! LOL

she is running around like the binki 500 in here, is it ok for her to be that active???

she is binking then stoping mid binki and run to clean her self.. ALOT

shes sooo cute..


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2007)

Such a sweet looking girl.


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 5, 2007)

this morning


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 5, 2007)

just wanted to say i'm thinking about you and cami! hope all is well!


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 6, 2007)

sooooooooooo

has anyone seen a male and femal togeather for 5 days... femal have thos little spots where the male rips out the fur on her back when he mounts.... prolly like 6 or 7 of them... and ehr NOT be prego... obviously not altered. or it wouldnt be a question.

Cami is getting fatter by the day, and her pelvic region is filling in now, but im also feeding her al a bunny could ever want. 

ok so it is 29 days today that i got cami...

so its a possibility that we have till the 9th would be 32 days......

argg.......

around 5am, she gets such a burst of energy she moves her hole pen, she is running around in circles she tipped her litter box, food water toy basket, mangled ehr bed, and there was hey every where..... this is a daily thing the past 3 mornings....

it wakes me up couse shes in my room... LOL not that i mind, im jsut worried.

see i took a midwife class a few years ago, jsut for fun.. (cam in handy when my friend had her baby.. long story) and one of the big things in right before a woman goes into labor she gets a burst of energy "the nesting instict" and she'll want to clean the house or whatever, to "prepare" for the baby.... welllllll, could that be what is going on with cami, she is binnking a good 12-14 inches off the ground!

i know im a worry wort....

i jsut love her sooo much...

could the babies get stuck?

I THINK she has had kits before, but i dont know for sure.

at this point im more worried about my baby (cami) then her babies....

thoughts?


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 7, 2007)

camis new toy!

she loves it poor things all tuckered out!






12 inch sauna tube from lowes.......6$
rubber maid bucket with hole in it...7$
fleece blanket covered in hay..........4$

making your Bunny happier then there wildest dreams..... PRICELESS


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 12, 2007)

so i thought i would give yall an update...

it was a false pregnancy, she pulled fur and all... but no babies.

it is 36 days at the least... so definatly not happening..

a part of me is sad there will be no babies to play with, a part of me is relieved to not have to find good homes for them all....

so i have scedueld her apt for spaying, and then once she is healedCami might get a friend.

we will see how she is after the spay.

for now she spends her days free hopping my house, and lounging in front of the armoir.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin2:Glad she is well. Any more updates?


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 16, 2007)

just being spoiled! LOL

she went with me to work today, and picked out her halloween costume!

ill post pics later! with my new camera! as soon as i figure out how it works! LOL

gotta enter her and hunny into the halloween contest!


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 16, 2007)

look at those lashes!


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 19, 2007)

so does any ones buns cry...?

like a really quiet whimper?

cami does it at night, when i turn out the lights, she is in my room so i can hear it..

it is really quiet, and sounds sooo sad

i some times hear it really early in the morning.

she will snuggle with her teddy, on her bed, and cry, some times while she is cleaning her bear..... do you htink she is lonely?

when i bring hunny, my netherland in, she does the dominant mounting thing, constantly, and hunny jsut submits and lays there. poor thing doesnt stand a chance.

hunny is spayed. but they jsut dont play well. i started doing playdates evry 3 days for the first 2 weeks, then every other day for the 3rrd week, now in the 4/5th weeks im doing every day.

i try to discourage the humping, but she just wont stop!

cami is an animal!  she isnt hurting hunny, but i still feel bad for her, she doesnt even try to run away. she just lays tehre, and cami does it backwards ahlf the time and im afraid she is gonna step on her little face... i think now after over a month, it isnt gonna happen....

cami need a big frind like her.


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 24, 2007)

Question...

Cami jumped into our bed, to cuddle... 
then she peed right between hubby and I 

eww

and she has decided that under the coffee table belongs to her, and keeps peeing on the leg.... and drops all kids of poo under there....

perhaps it is because there isnt much carpet in the house...

we have bath mats inthe bath room that she peed on...

and a throw rug in front of the kitchen sink, but no marking there

and then the trow rug under the coffee table....... might have to throw it away....

other then that her litter box habbits are great.... just marking pee...

it stinks cause she is free hopping now.... should i limit her back to the bed room?

i think im gonna try to tak eup the rug and see if she stops, maybe there is a smell in the rug she doesnt like.... from the dog or something...

ideas??


this is a pic of cami in her toy corner!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 24, 2007)

My parents' bunny Cookie is a rug pee-er and pooper. They have hardwood and tile in all his play areas, so any chance he gets on a rug, he marks it cause he just loves it. They've given him his own rug in his room, so he's not as bad nymore because the carpet is no longer a novely, but he's still bad.

Maybe put a litter under the coffeetable just till she gets the idea that she should be going in the litter.... and then move it a bit away... and then slowly move it so it's no longer there...

Hmm.. not really sure what else. I'm sure if you took up the mat, she would stop going there - at least that's how it works with Cookie.

Nadia


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 25, 2007)

Well i roled up the problem rug, and gave her her own hesterday.. this morngin when i got up she was waiting at the bed room gait, like let me out woman..

she made a b'line for the coffee table, slid ont he wood floor, looked puzzled and pee a HUGE puddle!

she did this again right after she got out of time out.. so she has been loked in the bedroom all day, and man is she mad!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 25, 2007)

:?Well... so much for my bright idea. LOL.


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 26, 2007)

She'll snap out of it...

i just need to be patient....... very patient! LOL


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 26, 2007)

Clean the area where she's doing it. Use something like Nature's Miracle to dull or rid it of any smell. 

Bo had a place under the kids' computer desk in their room they play in. We would put a litterbox there - and he'd move it to pee on the floor :X


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 26, 2007)

i use natures merical to clean it up each time... i think im gonna move the coffee table for a while see if she stops.... it sooo frusterating. i try to catch her int he act, and stop her but it doesnt work.


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 28, 2007)

OK!!!! da da da da!!! INTRODUCING!!!!!

Spice! camis new litter sister!

we got her today she is 3mos old and weighs about 8 lbs, she is a sandy Flemish giant!










Aint I a cutie






My ewes and foots are twoo big fo my bawdy!






Cami: "hey come back here i wanna sniff you!"





Whered she go!





Where r u???





i gots toys!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 28, 2007)

she is beautiful! i love those big ears! and she looks really good with Cami!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2007)

So pretty! I want!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not jealous....I'm not jealous....I'm not jealous.

Ok..I'm jealous!

I'm not a big fan of the color but she's ADORABLE and I'd steal her in a heartbeat.

Peg


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 28, 2007)

She is such a smoosh.. now i have all week to litter box train her and bunny proof the house al over again for a bun that can squeeze under my night stand! lol

SHE IS BIG AND GOOFEY, but tiny! lol


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't worry! She won't fit under your nightstand for long... :inlove:


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah.. she is using it as an escape rout for when cami is a little too... excitable!

now.. question on the bonding..

there is no biting.. just cami sniffing and licking her tush ALOT and cami mounting her.. aserting domanence?

but then she stops and they laydown in there areas and nap...

does this sound like it is going well to you all?


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, it sounds like it's going well for the first day. Cami's mounting is just dominance... "this is MY place"... But keep in mind, Spice is still very young, no hormones yet. (You'll just need to keep an eye on things as she gets older and matures...)


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah!

it was sooo funny i walked in to my bed room and i know 3 buns is nothing compaired to waht some of you have, but 2 flemish and a netherland running right at you eyeing the treats in hand, was kinda like night of the lepus!


*giggle*


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 28, 2007)

OMG i didnt knwo where to post this so i will just put it in here....

i found this while crusing the net looking for pics of sandy flemish...

her name is Dolly! LOL


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 28, 2007)

:shock:is that big ol' thing her dewlap? big chested lady


----------



## ChompersMom (Oct 29, 2007)

I am in love with how big Spice's ears and feeties are compared to her body..can't she just stay that way??:inlove:


Maybe it's a good thing she won't..as I might steal her if she did. :whistling


Congrats on your new addition


----------



## Butterfinger (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats on the new little girl!  She's sooooo cute~ 
I hope she becomes quick friends with Cami~ 
(More pictures, more pictures~!) 

As for Dolly..... Oh my, what a dewlap!  *Resists the urge to ask 'are those real'* She must be so proud

~Diana


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 29, 2007)

wow... so spice was not litter trained yesterday, but she did her thing in there last night she did soooo good im sooo proud..

BUT

Cami on the other hand.... craped EVERYWHERE and peed all over the place!
I woke up to a mine feild. ARG

so im gonna pen cami untill she gets used to having another bun around... I kinda expected it...

tile floors are wonderfull things though! LOL

I added 2 new litterboxes to each area, and im limiting out of pen time, so hopefully she gets the idea...

Hubby picked it all up! LOL Such a good daddy!


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 30, 2007)

ok, so the girls have been playing nice all day, and i found a vet that is famillier with the larger breed rabbits and said she would have no problem spaying her even thought she is alittle older. (Cami)

and spice is so active, compaired to my plop of a bun cami...! LOL

here is the latest pic of Spice!
she got into my bed and streched out in the pillows!






how comfy does she look!


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 2, 2007)

So i have the cami cam on spaice and cami they are living to geather and getting along great, no more fighting, and they clean each other all the time.. im soooo happy!

they have to stay in the little pen witht he 3 litterboxes till they get it under controle.

http://hunnycam.ourlinksys.com:1024/

like i have said before turn on cookies, and use in internet explorer. then click view video.. sorry for those of you it doesnt work for.

hear of some shots..

cami is sleeping in the litterbox, and spice is getting a drink






spice munchin on some hay!






spice using the litterbox! WOOO HOOOO!!!!

she got a treat after this pic!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 2, 2007)

*Oh how perfect. How much was she? I am so regretting not going to the show.*

*jupiterannette wrote: *


> ok, so the girls have been playing nice all day, and i found a vet that is famillier with the larger breed rabbits and said she would have no problem spaying her even thought she is alittle older. (Cami)
> 
> and spice is so active, compaired to my plop of a bun cami...! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 5, 2007)

As usuall lots of pics, and a question!

cami and spice are bonding really well they have been togeather with out any issues for 4 days now! YEAH!!!

90% of peeing is actually in the litterbox, unless i give thema blankie... grrrr

and about half the poo is in the box.. but...... here it comes.... Spice is still having soft poo.... yes im gonna gross you out and put up a pic.. i cant dicribe it.. it is like insead of pellets there logs.... and then she squishes them, it is JUST LIKE a small dog poo.






and she digs inthe litterbox??? no clue here..makes one heck of a mess though.





and now the lazys buns this morning...






tag your it!








face plant! they love there teddy! they were both on it when i went to get my camera but then they moved grrr..






note the basket of toys inthe corner... spice slept in it last night! LOL


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 5, 2007)

Those soft poops are cecal poops - they are supposed to eat all of those, but sometimes they may produce too many and don't eat them all. 

What kind of food and hay is she eating? Is it alfalfa? Timothy? How many of the soft poops do you see laying around? Does she only do it when she is out with Cami or all the time?

Too much protein can cause extra cecals - alfalfa feed and hay is higher in protein... also some food brand are higher than others, which brand and kind of food are you using? With my guys were young, I switched them off of alfalfa pellets to timothy early because they were all having excess cecals. They should normally be switched to a timothy pellet around 7 months or so... might be different for larger buns.

Also, some of my buns will leave cecals laying around to be territorial.

You should post this question in the main forum - more people will see it there and be able to give some opinions.


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 5, 2007)

thanx.. they eat timothy pellet and timothy hey, the pellet is 

protien 17%
fat 3%
fiber 12 min 17 max
calcium .9min 1.1 max
phos .65
salt .05 min .15 max
vit A 1000iu/lb


some are the cecals, but others are the big normal poo

and they are in the pen togeather it is there house.

as soon as they are better with the litterbox, they will be free hop like cami was before.. 

im thinking it is territorial.. she is only 3 mos though, and cami is 1-2 years... and i finnally found a good bun vet to get her spade at... nov 30th is the day!!! hopfully that helps with cami, with spice i want to wait till she is older....


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 5, 2007)

hmm... what brand is that? It seems to have a low fibre content and high protein for a Timothy pellet. I would post the picture and your concerns in the main forum - healthy bunnies should not be having excess cecals or soft poops on a regular basis. 

:huh

Nadia


----------



## naturestee (Nov 5, 2007)

What brand is that? No offence, but many alfalfa pellets have lower protein and higher fiber than that. The high protein levels frequently cause excess cecals, especially in adults but sometimes in younger buns too. The low fiber can contribute to that, even if they are eating hay.

Try switching to a pellet that is less than 16% protein, preferably less for adults. And minimum 18% fiber. You'll probably also notice that their fur looks better too.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree...less protein, more fiber, and maybe switching to Timothy pellet food.

I had to switch Maisie's food when she was young because of excess cecals...and found that she very quickly stopped producing too many, and was perfectly healthy.

So, yeah, that's my suggestion...

AND...post your questions in the main forum(s), Silly! Want you to get all the help you can...and a lot of people miss blogs...

Hugs!

Rosie*

P.S. How are the birdies??


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 5, 2007)

birds are good.. i jsut figured posting here i wasnt cloging up stuff, i always feel im in the way 

umm i jsut looked at the bun food, and oops it is alfalfa....

also the treats im giving are very high in protien... 24-48% so i guess thats bad, and the fiber is5- 10 %

so i guess i wont do those any more...

this is it....

50lb bag for 14.25$ it is made locally in mass, so i figured it was good.. i was aiming for higher protien and high fiber..

i didnt knwo lower protien was better..
hey i use 1 bag per week








the bun food


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 5, 2007)

Want another one made is MASS? It is the best! I use it!


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 5, 2007)

ok is it the purple one...

cause sweet meadow is the same farm... 

im open to any ideas...


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes! The sweetmeadow is good. That is from the same farm??? Odd.


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah look at the bottom of the last pic towards the left....

it is a sub devision of sweet medow, i know the family who owns the farm, i have been feeding this with all my fosters, and my nethie for years... and my last flemish too.. and spice is the first to have an issue...

i dunnoooo


i will give her some more time she has a chck up next week any whoo


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 5, 2007)

Cool I have heard the guy is real nice.


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 5, 2007)

Good idea having a checkup. Even if none of your other buns are having an issue with the cecals, it's a good idea to switch over to a better food if you can. That stuff is really unhealthy and if there is a better alternative by the same people, why not.  

Nadia


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 5, 2007)

Heck, if you know the people...maybe tell them what you're learning here, and let them know what to aim for in their food? I don't know how close you are with them, or if you feel comfortable doing that...but I trust your instincts on it. 

Also....don't worry about being in the way, Hun! We LOVE you!! I, personally, would LOVE to see you post more often in the main sections!! 

Oh...and I'd LOVE to see pictures of the birdies, too!  I'm sure there are a lot of people that could use your birdie knowledge, too. Why, just the other day, Bo B Bunny's birdie had a bleeding feather...

You're wonderful...and I welcome any post with open arms!!

Hugs and love,

Rosie*


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 5, 2007)

Actually it is a sub division of what I use. Which is actually pretty great. Thing is it is alfalfa that she is feeding. 

http://sweetmeadowfarm.com/


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 6, 2007)

SOOOO i figured out what happened..

yes i bought alfalfa instead of timothy by accedent.. oops...

so know i have 50lbs of alfalfa and need to go get a bag of timothy! arggggg....

it was my fault!

any one need some alfalfa pellets.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2007)

OH NO!!!

Could you maybe donate the alfalfa to a rescue or something? or someone who has lots of babies?


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 6, 2007)

i think ill send it to the rabbit rescue...

ill probably keep a bit and mik it in with the regular food, jsut incase...


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 15, 2007)

Cami is back to her normal depressed self....

she misses spice sooo much. she hoped up in bed this worning and jsut layed there whimpering for about 20 mins.

i feel so bad, she is attached to me, if i walk any where in the house she is on my heals....

she is in my lap as i type this.... she is sooo lonely...

i love her to death and love holding her and petting her, but this isnt healthy...

she need to run and play... and eat, she is more interested in snuggling...

poor baby...


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 15, 2007)

Give her (and yourself) time... She should adjust. It's all very new to her right now. 

You can encourage her to move about, place treats for her to find, call her to play, get her a new toy. Give her hugs andremind her that she is still loved. :hugsquish:


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 15, 2007)

i filled a ferret ball with treats and she is chasing it down... once and a while one falls out and she gobbles it up..

there out and hay balls, so it is ok for her to have a few..

it keeps her occupied for HOURS! I didnt even think of that... she is soo excited now...

there not jsut animals... there family.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 17, 2007)

... of course they're family! And they need to be amused and distracted when sad things happen. Keeps their mind off it and gives them time to adjust. 

Glad Cami is a little happier. :inlove:

How are you doing? :hug:


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 30, 2007)

OK

today is the day... it is 8 am now, and at 9:15 cami is going under the knife!

she is getting her baby makers out!

Im scared especially after just loosing Spice, but i know it is the best thing for her.

wish her luck.. and me too!

i will keep ya updated!


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 30, 2007)

Good luck you two. I'm sure she'll do great.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 30, 2007)

Praying for Cami...and for YOU!

Don't worry, Sweetie...she'll come home safe and sound...and Mama will have PLENTY of time to dote on her, and make her comfortable...

:hugsquish:


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok so i need help!

camis temp was 96 when they brought her out of surgery and now it is 99 she is on heat and wraped up, she wont let me leave for more thena few sec.

she is limp and grogey, she was in op at 10-1030 am, it is now 6......

she got baytril and metacam before she left, but she is just laying there, they said to take her temp every hour or two depending on her activity..

and get her to eat, they gave me the stuff to mix with water and feed..... i forget what its called, how long can she go without eating, she hasnt eaten since i droped her of at 9....


also buprenex? waht is that? they gave it to her there?


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 30, 2007)

Post in the Infirmary, Hun...I don't know...I've not been through a spay (yet)...

Buprenex is a brand type name for buprenephrine. It's an opiate-derived pain killer for buns that's EXCELLENT and PERFECT for spays. It lasts up to 12hrs...and comes highly recommended by Randy.

The sluggish out-of-it-ness is probably the buprenex.

Everything else, I would recommend posting in the Infirmary...this is just too important to leave posted here, where not as many people would see it...

Prayers for you and Cami! I'm sure it's all normal, and she'll be just fine, Sweetie...

:hug:


----------



## jupiterannette (Dec 4, 2007)

I jsut saw night of the lepus for the first time....

i didnt know weather to laugh or cry!

but it was hallarious, ina sick kinda way!

now i see what ya'll ment.

ROTFLMAO

:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## jupiterannette (Dec 11, 2007)

Just thought i would share some pics!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 13, 2007)

Hee Hee, that hat is adorable! Love those buns. Cami and Spice are awesome. I want:shock:. 

You have a pm.


----------



## jupiterannette (Dec 16, 2007)

Cami's new hiding spot...
she likes to lay under the edge of the bed.
see.


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 25, 2008)

Just thought i would give everyone an update, camis shed went well, and now she is much... fluffier! her fur is thicker, and a bit coarser, she feels like a bunny now, before she was kinda thin in the fur department!  

also she is going wonderfull with the beinf free inthe hole house allllll day thing. in the morning when Joey (my hubby) leaves for work at 6 am, she hops out to the living roomand watches him int he abthroom getting ready, then when he leaves the house she comes back in the bedroom and jumps up into bed with me for morning snuggles.

It is great that a bun raised for meat, and treated to ruff in the begining, can be sooooo sweet loving beautiful, and gentile!

sooo.. yeah..... I hope all you buns are good!

Have fun!


----------

